# Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?



## Harry48 (24. November 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mal eine bescheidene Frage zur Fischerprüfung.

Am 14.11.2008 waren hier die Prüfungen in BW,
Ich habe die Prüfung leider nicht bestanden, 47 Fragen richtig, aber in Teil 3 nur 5 Fragen richtig beantwortet.

Soll heißen wegen einer Frage durchgerasselt.
Die Wartezeit beträgt nun ein Jahr bis zur nächsten Prüfung, da es in BW keine Nachprüfung gibt! #q

Nun ist die Frage an euch:

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Fischerprüfung vorher ablegen kann ohne das ich im betreffenden Bundesland den Wohnsitz haben muss?

Den Lehrgang habe ich selbstverstänlich auch mitgemacht und auch die Bestätigung hierzu.

Ich finde es blöd das man hier in Baden-Württemberg keine Chance auf eine Nachprüfung hat.
Andere Bundesländer geben einem diese Chance doch auch!!!

Gibt es die Möglichkeit irgendwo den Angelschein im Rahmen eines Urlaubs zu machen oder eine Prüfung abzulegen ohne nochmals den Kurs mitmachen zu müssen?

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen und Auskunft geben?

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort und bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus 

Grüssle, Harry48


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*

ich finds auch n bisschen hart.. unser lehrgangsleiter meinte nur dass die prüfung im nächsten jahr evtl. von den gemeinden ausgetragen wird und es dann evtl. auch eine nachprüfung geben wird...

wie`s hier genau ist mit anderen bundesländern kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, kanns mir aber eigtl. fast nicht vorstellen #c

wünsch dir auf alle fälle mal viel glück dabei 

ps: ruf doch mal bei deinem kursleiter oder vllt besser noch beim lfv an!?


----------



## Harry48 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> ich finds auch n bisschen hart.. unser lehrgangsleiter meinte nur dass die prüfung im nächsten jahr evtl. von den gemeinden ausgetragen wird und es dann evtl. auch eine nachprüfung geben wird...
> 
> wie`s hier genau ist mit anderen bundesländern kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, kanns mir aber eigtl. fast nicht vorstellen #c
> 
> ...



Danke füer deine nette Antwort.

Habe bereits schon beim LvV angerufen und mit dem Kursleiter gesprochen.
Hier in BW sind definitiv keine Änderungen vorgesehen.

Mich ärgert nur das hier keine Nachprüfungen vogesehen sind wie in anderen Bundesländern.

Das ganze hat für mich nur damit zu tun, dass der Verband zeigen will er sei allmächtig.

In fast jeder Prüfung hat man die Chance sich ein paar Wochen später zu verbessern.
Hier in der Sache mit dem Angelschein in BW nicht.

Hat noch jemand Meinungen zu diesem Thema?

Freue mich über jede Antwort


----------



## seebarsch (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*

Harry ich habe ein Link zum Portal-Fischerei des Bundes in dem die Verordnung des Landes Baden-Württemberg zur Fischerprüfung einzusehen ist. http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1066 ich hoffe das hilft dir.

Gruß seebarsch


----------



## Harry48 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*

Hallo Seebarsch

Danke dir für deine Antwort. Genau diesen Text unterschreibst du hier vor der Prüfung in BW. 
Zusätze sind auch noch dabei bei uns. 

Mich käst es nur insbesondere an. dass wir hier keine Möglichkeit haben eine nachprüfung abzulegen wie in anderen Bundesländern.
Ausserdem lässt BW keine Fischerprüfungen zu, die in einem anderen Bundesland gemacht wurden.

Für mich bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als weiterhin in Frankreich zu angeln, dort Monats oder Jahreskarten zu kaufen, aber dafür Ohne Schein angeln zu dürfen.

Wie gesagt, wünschenswert wäre hier eine Bundeseinheitliche Prüfung mit gleichen Vorraussetzungen.

Die Fischerprüfung im allgemeinen lehne ich als solches ab, jedoch sind der Besuch von Kursen als zwingend notwendig wünschenswert!

Jeder kann sich hier Tiere halten wie er will und braucht dafür keine Prüfung! Nur auf den Anglern wir rumgehakt und verlangt ne menge Geld für etwas was in anderen EU Ländern eigentlich gar kein Thema ist.

In diesem Sinne Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*

Jajaja, die leidigen Prüfungsbedingungen....
Auch deswegen kam es zu diesm Artikel:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...r-schreiben-den-landwirtschaftsministern.html


----------



## Harry48 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*

Danke Thomas #6

Wie ich die Bürokraten kenne dauert ne Anwort und die richtige Entscheidung hierzu solange bis ich in Rente komme *gg*

Nun, ich bin 49 gworden |bla:

Vielen Dank für die Antwort   |good:


----------



## frogile (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*

Ich habe gehört, dass es einen Antrag stellen kann, den Fischereischein in einem anderen Bundesland zu machen. Kann mir das hier jemand bestätigen??
Ansonsten bleibt dir nur die Möglichkeit deinen Wohnsitz umzuschreiben für den Zeitraum der Prüfung. Ziehste halt für 1 Woche zu deinen Verwandten. Ist zwar n bissl umständlich aber dafür haste deinen Schein.


----------



## Tap80 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*

Hallo,

du kannst dir bei deiner zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung besorgen, um die Fischerprüfung woanders ablegen zu können.

Baden-Würtemb. stellt aber grundsätzlich keine Genehmigungen aus! 
Bürokratenschwachsinn halt |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung ausserhalb von Baden-Württemberg?*

du kannst den schein in einem anderen bl machen, allerdings mußt du dann deinen wohnsitz dort haben.
wenn du das vorhast, such dir aber ein bl aus, dessen fischereischein dann auch zum umtausch in bw anerkannt wird.

antonio


----------

